# Lungee-Bungee alteration, and result!



## kerilli (25 March 2009)

my trainer's showed me a good new-to-me way of lungeing - take 1 lungee-bungee  (bungee cord about 10' long with clip at both ends), take it off horse because you don't like it at all because of the poll pressure (i was lungeing Katy in it long and low when he arrived and he had a bit of a headfit about it), dismantle it completely (so remove poll ring etc so it is just 1 straight piece of elastic), then attach 1 end to girth, other end running through front legs, through inside bit ring only, to high on roller or saddle on inside only, loop through and fix so firm when horse slightly poking nose. lunge. not restricting, teaches them to go to inside rein contact, they can vary the bend themselves, and don't fight it. = different horse in my 2's case, i did it with 1 of the 4 yr olds later and it really helped her too. it is basically an elasticated running/draw rein but to inside only. 100x better than a pessoa imho and about 1/10 the price!
he is adamant that poll pressure with lungee-bungee or chambon is not the answer, the horse ducks below it and then you have to try to drive it forward, he says this is totally wrong and unproductive, and the wrong way round. with this way you are driving it forward to the contact (just as when ridden) and the horse gets its reward when it softens.
comments?


----------



## Bubblegum (25 March 2009)

I really like the sound of this. It's so simple. My horse definitely ducks behind the contact with the chambon... and the result is a horrible running trot as I try to encourage him forwards. So I think I will give it a try. The only problem is keep changing it over when you change rein.
Incidently... how regularly do you change the rein when you are lunging... say for a 30 min session?


----------



## kerilli (25 March 2009)

i only change once. i lunge on the horse's good side first, then change. the only exception is if the horse has been really calm and good on 1st side, but then gone nuts and done lots of unwanted canter on 2nd side, i might change back and do a bit more cantering on 1st side again to even it up if necessary!


----------



## Thunderbirds R Gone (25 March 2009)

It's a similar thing to lunging with two reins.  I put the longreins from the bit and through the stirrup (stirrups are down and attached to each other under the belly with a stirrup leather).

I keep the outside rein loose and lunge on the inside rein, and can change reins as frequently as I want. It really highlights stiffness etc and encourages them off the forehand and to carry themselves.

My horse found it really easy on one rein, but on the other he was really stiff and I could see him trying to find the outside rein to lean on, but after a while he realised he had to carry and balance himself and started to relax and stretch down.


----------



## mygeorge (25 March 2009)

that's why we use the equiami system, it doesn't have poll pressure or any kind of restraint and the horses work much kinder and softer in it, with fantastic results. I don't know why people try to force horses, it usually doesn't work.


----------



## pinktiger (25 March 2009)

i have a lungee bungee and it doesnt go over the head at all, its not a chambon type affair, its attached by two clips to the bit and then onto the roller!!!  The way you have said sounds like my horse would get its front legs over the bits inbetween his legs as they would be quite low!!  Think i will stick to my one!!

http://www.libbys-tack.com/shop/customer/home.php?cat=2


----------



## kerilli (25 March 2009)

ah, pinktiger, my lungee-bungee doesn't look like that. i've had it for years (bought it in early '90s) and it was called that then, well before the Fredericks invented one. it is supposed to go from girth through bit ring up to poll and back down other side the same. whole thing is elastic and it is adjustable at poll. must admit, haven't used it for years and years.
i'd better say then, this isn't a lungie-bungie like the Libby's tack one, don't try to alter theirs!


----------



## TableDancer (25 March 2009)

I'll be honest, I've been using Bossanova's suggestion of draw reins simply fastened bit, through front legs behind elbow, over back and same again other side (haven't explained ti very well 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) all winter: works a treat with mine, they seem to settle to it really well, stretch down but in self-carriage, all the right things really 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 They do both have very good engines though , it might not be as good with something that was idle behind... And SO quick to put on - previously I used a chambon with loose side reins and roller and it seemed to take for ever when you were in a hurry


----------



## jinxy (25 March 2009)

Like this? 







Sorry that is huge not sure how to change the size


----------



## kerilli (25 March 2009)

Ap2CC1, yes, like that, but only on 1 side (inside), a bit longer, and elasticated. Although it would prob work just as well with leather.


----------



## Dovorian (25 March 2009)

I think yours sounds like the John Whittaker training aid -  all tubular elastic with plastic clips to attach to girth or roller? I don't think they are expensive -  £15 ish?


----------



## KatB (25 March 2009)

Yep or £8 without the JW name on it 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Sounds interesting kerilli, I have been lunging as Tabldancer explains, which has been fantastic and really helped G build up over his back, and like TD's horses he has quite an active engine so it works well for him, and encourages him to seek the contact when previously he would just hold himself or duck behind the contact 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I would just worry that he would also try and duck out or bow out through his outside shoulder?


----------



## kerilli (25 March 2009)

catherineskinner, yes, that's it, like this:
http://www.ingatestonesaddlery.co.uk/Hor...ein-100099.Aspx
not bad for £8.50!
my trainer's adamant that it shouldn't be used like that though...
KatB, i've found doing it this way that they can offer as much or as little direct or indirect flexion as they want (more of 1 = less of the other) but they tend to find it harder work if they fall out through the outside shoulder, so don't bother. they experiment a bit and then come to a point of comfort and balance and maintain that, even through transitions etc... and it's good to see where that horse's natural point of comfort is (other than pretending to be a giraffe, of course!)


----------



## jumptoit (25 March 2009)

Thanks for this - I asked about one of these in NL as it's intended to be used but didn't get much help - but the way you've put it makes lots of sense.... even to me


----------



## horseywelsh (25 March 2009)

HMMMMMM but i have always been taught inside leg to outside hand. And not to pull on the inside rein, surely this just counteracts that. The bend has to come from the whole body not just the neck. Does this method not encourage them to lean and fall through the outside shoulder???


----------



## kerilli (25 March 2009)

yes, inside leg to outside hand, with the other 2 (inside hand, outside leg) being there, firm but passive. this teaches the horse to accept the elastic, constant, firm (not hard) inside rein contact.
they don't lean because there is nothing to lean on, they just have to adjust their balance if they try to lean.


----------



## horseywelsh (25 March 2009)

true, never thought of it like that. Might try it with my welsh lad, as he is very shoulder dominant when ridden and i realy have to support the outside - might encourage him to support himself a bit more. I try to keep a firm inside rein contact too, and known again just give the inside hand to check i'm not holding horse


----------



## Thunderbirds R Gone (25 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
yes, inside leg to outside hand, with the other 2 (inside hand, outside leg) being there, firm but passive. this teaches the horse to accept the elastic, constant, firm (not hard) inside rein contact.
they don't lean because there is nothing to lean on, they just have to adjust their balance if they try to lean. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I totally agree with this - when I lunge with two reins, on the right rein I can see my boy looking for the outside rein to lean on and support him but after a while he realises it's not there and carries himself properly.


----------

